# Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt



## Tino (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Fischveredelungskünstler

Vielleicht haben ja andere auch schon Erfahrungen mit Obstgehölzen gemacht.

Wäre um ein paar Erfahrungen sehr sehr dankbar und andere sicher auch,da es doch sehr komplex zu sein scheint.

Gut auch zu wissen: welches Holz in welcher Menge, bei welchen Fischen diesen oder diesen Geschmack gebracht hat.

Auch andere Tips zum Thema Räucherholz und Räuchermehl oder - späne sollen und müssen hier rein.



*Gleich vorweg eine Bitte,lasst diesen Trööt weitgehend sauber.

Wie euer Brenner oder anderes funktioniert, könnt ihr woanders fragen.*


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

also dann fange ich mal an:
mein haupträucherholz ist die erle, besser gesagt die schwarzerle. erst dachten wir ja, es seien roterlen, da sich das holz kurz nach dem fällen rot färbte, aber das ist bei schwarzerlen eben so. der gebrauch des erlenholzes führt zu etwas rötlich- braunfärbung, nicht also zum goldbraun anderer hölzer. 
in der nähe des grundstückes meiner eltern fallen die erlen als uferbewuchs ab und an ins wasser. das schiffahrtsamt kümmert sich nicht drum, da in unserem gewässer keine motorboote außer die der anlieger fahren dürfen. da solche umgefallenen bäume aber schnell die strömung und die versandung beeinflussen, holen wir sie eben so gut es geht aus dem wasser. die äste der bäume dienen der uferbefestigung des gegenübergelegenen brachlandes, die stämme gehen reihum an die nachbarn, die daraus feuerholz oder wie eben bei mir räucherholz machen. das holz wird gut durchlüftet unter einem freidach gestapelt und harrt dort 3- 4 jahre seines gebrauches, es sei denn, mein vater nutzt ein paar scheite für sein lagerfeuer. ;-)
als zusätzliche geschmacksgeber verwende ich noch zugaben von obstgehölzen. bisher habe ich apfel, pflaume, kirsche, birne und wein verwendet. diese hölzer geben eine leicht fruchtige note, wobei ich nicht unterscheiden konnte, von welcher frucht, nur eben etwas fruchtig. |kopfkrat
unterschiede gab es nur in der stärke dieser fruchtigkeit. am intensivsten war es bei apfel und birne, am wenigsten beim wein.
bei der pflaume fand ich beim ersten mal, als ich 1:1 mischte, daß der fisch etwas zu süß schmeckte, kann aber subjektiv sein.
als späne verwende ich meistens buche, ich bestelle das zeug 1 mal/jahr säckeweise bei 3,2,1... ( ca. 20-25 € für 2 15kg- säcke incl. versand) dazu mische ich dann meist häckselabfall der o.g. obsthölzer 
ach so, habe 1 mal wallnußholz getestet. ich fand das aroma zu kräftig, subjektiver eindruck: bitter


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ich nehme Buchensägespäne Körnung 1-1,5mm mit Ahorndrechselabfälle gemischt 7:3; darauf kommen dann von der Schwarzerle die getrockneten Fruchtstände (In Bayern: Zapfen), ca 20 Stück und dazu aus meinem Streuobsthang ein frischer Wildwacholderzweig.


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hi,

also ich räuchere nur mit Buchenholz.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

hallo

ist es egal ob süß oder sauerkirsche


danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ich verwende ab und an Pflaumenholz-Chips im Smoker zum Sparerip-Grillen.
Bei gleicher Marinade ist der Unterschied zum normalen Buchenholz ein angenehm fruchtiger Geschmack.

Ich habe mir jetzt den Stamm einer Wildkirsche gesichert. Werde es nächstes jahr mal mit Kirschenholz-Chips ausprobieren. Birnenholz fällt auch noch als Astabschnitt an. Aufgrund der positiven Meinungen hier werde ich auch das nächstes Jahr testen. 
Sonst verwende ich auch ausschließlich Buchenholz und Buchenmehl.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Idee, was ich zum Lachs-Kalträuchern noch mit in den Smoker geben könnte. Hier verwende ich bislang ausschließlich Buchenholz.
Ich beize den Lachs vorher mit Salz, Zucker, Fencheltee und Dill. Was würde dazu eventuell noch passen?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

da ich nur relativ wenig Holzmehl im TRO verwende, kann ich mir leisten eine Mischung von Buchenmehl und Wacholdermehl zu verwenden. Wacholderbäume sterben manchmal ab. Auch diese dürren Stämmchen kann man mit einer Kreissäge zu herrlichen Mehl verarbeiten. Die Mischung ist ca. 3:1 (Buche:Wacholder). Auch getrocknete Zweige mit den Nadeln lassen sich für eine Mischung einsetzen. Wacholder pur habe ich auch schon versucht -> nicht der Bringer, weil zu intensiv. Obstgehölz wie Apfel habe ich auch schon verwendet, es fehlt zur Zeit der Nachschub.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## kaipiranja (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

...beim Fisch ist es bei mir hauptsächlich Buche - ab und zu mal Hickory, selten Mesquite.


    ...beim Fleisch ebenfalls Buche. Für Wildfleisch Holzarten die früher in den nördlichen Ländern zum Räuchern verwendet wurden.Zusätzlich aromatisier ich hier meinen Rauch mit getrockneten Wachholderzweigen oder z.B. Heide.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## mig23 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

hab heute eine neue holzquelle entdeckt !!!
bei uns hat etwas außerhalb der stadt wer ein lagerplatz, auf dem er alle möglichen gehölze lagert die er bei leuten im garten entfernt (das macht er beruflich) !
hab heute mit ihm telephoniert und war dann dort und hab mich mit kirsch- und apfelholz eingedeckt ! ganz zufällig bin ich dabei über einen wachholderstrauch gestolpert der äste hatte, so dick wie ´ne bierflasche ! 

nun zu meiner frage !
sind zum räuchern die zweige mit dem grünzeug dran, oder das holz besser ! 

hab mal einfach den ganzen strauch mitgenommen ! sind etwa 2 schubkarren zweige und einiges an armdicken ästen !

das schöne an der ganzen sache ist, daß ich mich dort jederzeit nach herzenslust bedienen darf ! schon fast zu schön um wahr zu sein !!!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Pack die Zweige in einen Offenen Plastiksack wo sie trocknen können und du kannst jedesmal für deine Räucherspäne einige Zweige mit einem Seitenschneider abzwicken und miträuchern. Achtung Stacheln picksen wie Sau! Das Holz könntest du auch trocknen und zersägen und die Späne verwenden. Möglich wäre auch die Äste in dünne Scheiben zu schneiden und mit in die Glut zu legen. Zweige mit Früchte sind am aromatischtsen.


----------



## kaipiranja (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

…das mag ja eine Pickerei gewesen sein |uhoh:  und trocken sind die noch schlimmer als frisch!. Mit reinem Wachholder würde ich nicht räuchern da es zu intensiv ist, bei speziellen Sachen kannst du es natürlich versuchen (dazu fällt mir beim Fleischräuchern die „Schwarzwälderart“ ein). Ich bringe mir meinen Wachholder immer aus Lappland mit – ganze Ästchen (sind maximal Finger dick, da dort sehr kleinwüchsig). 
Diese werden bei mir am Stück getrocknet - mit Nadeln und Beeren. Zum Räuchern „mörser“ ich davon ein paar und sortiere die dicken Ästchen wieder aus. Das gemörserte verteile ich dann als letzte Schicht auf dem Sparbrand.




  Die Beeren sind übrigens ein altes Heilmittel, wer an Sodbrennen leidet sollte davon morgens mal ein paar zerkauen…aber bitte wirklich nur die des Wachholder  - viele der Verwandten Pflanzen, die ihm sehr ähnlich sehen, sind giftig!



Gruß, Kai


----------



## mig23 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

danke für eure hilfe !!!
stachelig ist meiner nicht ! der sieht so aus wie in dem link hier > http://www.google.de/imgres?q=wacho...7&start=10&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:10,i:202 nur daß die beeren schwarz sind !
die dicken äste hab ich in dünne spreißel gehackt und zum trocknen im schupfen gelegt ! die dünnen zweige werden zusammengebunden und aufgehängt ! pur verwende ich den wacholder nicht zum räuchern, weil der geschmack dann zu intensiev und seifig wird !


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

@mig
dann pass mal lieber auf. bei wikipedia nach dieser pflanze nachgeschaut: ... Alle Teile des Virginischen Wacholders sind stark giftig... alles andere solltest du dir lieber mal durchlesen, mich würde es definitiv abhalten, dieses holz zum räuchern zu nutzen.


----------



## mig23 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

@leopard afrika
da hast du wohl recht ! ich google auch schon die ganze zeit und es schrillen alle alarmglocken bei mir !
ich finde zig verschiedene sorten, aber nichts darüber ob die verwendbar sind oder nicht !
zur vorsicht werde ich das ganze entsorgen und mir einen richtigen besorgen !


----------



## sprogoe (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

ich habe mal versucht, Pflaumenholz fein aufzuspalten, geht aber so schwer, daß ich es lieber lasse und zum Heizen des R-Ofens verwende.

Vorrätig habe ich an Holzspalten:

Buche
Hainbuche
Erle 
Kirsche

die ich nach und nach mal verwenden werde und dann darüber Berichte, wie ich die Unterschiede beurteile.
Kirsche bekommt auf alle Fälle jetzt schon von mir eine 1+

ich habe auch mal Walnußholz versucht, Gott sei Dank ohne Fische im Ofen.
Ich finde, es hat einen penetranten Geruch, fast wie behandeltes Holz, kommt mir nicht mehr in den Ofen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



mig23 schrieb:


> @leopard afrika
> da hast du wohl recht ! ich google auch schon die ganze zeit und es schrillen alle alarmglocken bei mir !
> ich finde zig verschiedene sorten, aber nichts darüber ob die verwendbar sind oder nicht !
> zur vorsicht werde ich das ganze entsorgen und mir einen richtigen besorgen !





...deine Pflanze könnte auch dieser sein:
http://www.botanikus.de/Botanik3/Ordnung/Sadebaum/sadebaum.html


  Sie wird bei der Beschreibung des Wacholders als Verwechselungsgefahr beschrieben…der den wir brauchen ist dieser hier: http://www.kraeuter-verzeichnis.de/kraeuter/Wacholderstrauch.htm seine Nadeln sind die Hölle! Sowohl frisch als auch im getrockneten Zustand. Nicht selten das sie beim verarbeiten wie kleine Nadeln in Finger und Hand stecken.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Sascha89 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

ich nutze meist kirschholz und buchenmehl.
klappt wunderbar und sowohl färbung als auch der geschmack sind wirklich top. 

gruß sascha


----------



## Uncle Sam (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hat schon mal jemand mit Eichenmehl geräuchert ?
Ich habe einen ganzen Sack voll davon, weiß aber nicht ob das zum Räuchern taugt.


----------



## Alexander2781 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hallo, ich habe mal gelesen, dass Eiche gerbsäurehaltig ist, es entsteht beim Räuchern giftige Blausäure.

P.S. Willkommen und viel Spass hier im Board.


----------



## mig23 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

ich hab mir heute den stamm einer blutpflaume (ca. 15-20cm dick und 2m lang) geholt ! geht zum spalten eigendlich recht gut !
zwei 1m stücke ca 30cm dicken ahornstamm hab ich auch ergattern können !
nun hab ich kirsche, apfel, blutpflaume, ahorn und die übliche erle und buche ! das wird zum testen erst mal genügen, denke ich !

ich könnte auch mehlbeerenholz bekommen ! hat das schon jemand zum räuchern benutzt ?

@ uncle sam 
eiche würde ich, wenn überhaupt nur in geringer menge als zugabe verwenden !
besser ist, du lässt sie ganz weg !


----------



## dieteraalland (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

bei mir kommen buche, kirsche und pflaume in den räucherofen.#6

finger weg von Eiche


----------



## Tench 01 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Buche der Klassiker günstig und schnell zu beschaffen und die Nummer 1 in Europa.Erle verleiht dem Räuchergut einen herben Rauchgeschmack und eine rotbraune Farbe. Birke ist eher mild und bringt einen leicht süßlichen Rauchgeschmack hervor und eignet sich besonders für Geflügel und Schweinefleisch.Exquisite Holzsorten Fruchthölzer(Apfel,Kirsche,Pflaume) entwickeln einen süßlichen, feinen, milden und fruchtigen Rauchgeschmack.Diese bringen allerdings keinen Obstgeschmack hervor. 


Angaben: Beruhen auf eigenen Erfahrungswerten beim Räuchern von Fisch,Geflügel und Schweinefleisch.


----------



## mig23 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Birke ist eher mild und bringt einen leicht süßlichen Rauchgeschmack hervor und eignet sich besonders für Geflügel und Schweinefleisch


 
|kopfkrat  man liest aber überall, daß birke wegen des hohen teergehalts nicht zum räuchern taugt ???


----------



## kaipiranja (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



mig23 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  man liest aber überall, daß birke wegen des hohen teergehalts nicht zum räuchern taugt ???



...der Teer der Birke befindet sich in Rinde/Borke - die wird entfernt...das Birke nicht zu Räuchern taugt ist falsch.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

zur birke sollte man aber beachten, daß deren holz oftmals zur fäulnis, schimmelbildung und verpilzung neigt und sehr schwer zu trocknen ist, da das holz sehr empfänglich dafür ist, aus der luftfeuchtigkeit nässe herauszuziehen und dann bildet sich schnell wieder bester nährboden für fäulnisbakterien und pilzsporen.
es ist zwar bei guter trocknung und ohne rinde verwendbar und bringt dann auch einen relativ milden geschmack, aber da es ja genügend andere hölzer gibt, würde ich den aufwand nicht unbedingt betreiben ;-)


----------



## kaipiranja (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ich verwende Birke für alles kaltgeräucherte Wild. Der Rauchgeschmack ist mild und einzigartig, da er den Wildgeschmack nicht zu sehr überdeckt meiner Meinung nach genau das Richtige.


  Das richtige Trocken ist eigentlich kein großes Problem. Ich schneide die paar Stücke die ich für das Räuchern benötige meistens im Herbst (gleich auf passende Längen), lasse sie Freiluft ein paar Wochen „ausbluten“ und schichte ich sie dann in der Nähe meines Holzofens – was auch noch schön dekorativ aus sieht.


  Da mein Ofen im Winter 24/7 durchbrennt trocknen sie sehr schnell ab – keine Fäulnis und kein Schimmel. Nach einem halben Jahr verarbeite ich die Scheite zu Mehl – welches dann in Papiertüten weiter trockenen kann.

  Der Aufwand ist gering und lohnt sich wenn man Wert auf Abwechslung beim Rauch legt. Wer nicht selber trocknen kann und zufällig Skandinavien Reisender ist, der kann sich auch vorgetrocknetes Birkenholz auf Schweden etc. mitbringen – das gibt’s da in Zwiebelsäcken wie hier bei uns Eiche und Buche…es findet sich dort aber auch fertiges Birkenmehl!


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Tench 01 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

|good:





kaipiranja schrieb:


> Ich verwende Birke für alles kaltgeräucherte Wild. Der Rauchgeschmack ist mild und einzigartig, da er den Wildgeschmack nicht zu sehr überdeckt meiner Meinung nach genau das Richtige.
> 
> 
> Das richtige Trocken ist eigentlich kein großes Problem. Ich schneide die paar Stücke die ich für das Räuchern benötige meistens im Herbst (gleich auf passende Längen), lasse sie Freiluft ein paar Wochen „ausbluten“ und schichte ich sie dann in der Nähe meines Holzofens – was auch noch schön dekorativ aus sieht.
> ...


----------



## Tino (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hallo an alle!!!

Da ich noch keine Zeit hatte mich hier zu melden möchte ich das hiermit tun.

*Ihr habt mich echt überrascht!!!*

Hätte nie im Leben gedacht,dass so viel Wissen zum Thema Holz zusammenkommt,und dann noch für so viele verschiedene Holzarten.

Da werden Neulinge sehr drüber erfreut sein, alles so konzentriert in einem Thema finden zu können.

Dank den fleissigen Schreibern werde ich diesen Winter Schwiegervaters Apfel,-und Birnenwiese von totem Holz befreien und zum räuchern einlagern.

Nochmals vielen Dank an ALLE für die sehr rege Teilnahme zu diesem ,wie sich zeigt,ja wichtigen Thema.


----------



## mig23 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ja Tino, war ´ne tolle Idee diesen Thread aufzumachen !!!

Ich hab da auch gleich eine Frage !
Man sagt ja, daß man Holz min. 2 jahre ablagern lassen soll !
Ich habe nun Apfel-, Kirsch-, Pflaumen- und Ahornholz in bleistift- bis fingerdicke Spalten gehackt und im Garten unter einer Überdachung zum trocknen aufgeschichtet !
Muß ich, wenn es so fein gespalten ist auch so lange warten bis ich es zum Räuchern verwenden kann ?
Eigendlich würde ich es gerne nächsten Sommer/Herbst verwenden wollen ! Geht das ?


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

mig,
so feine Spalte habe ich schon nach 1 Jahr Lagerung verwendet und es war alles trocken.
Einfach dann mal austesten, sollte noch Feuchtigkeit im Holz sein, merkst Du das, es treten dann feine Wasserperlen aus und es zischt leicht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

*DANKE Siggi !*

Ich kann´s kaum erwarten, meine Fische mit dem Holz zu veredeln !
Mal sehen wie´s nächstes Jahr damit aussieht !


----------



## Tench 01 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



mig23 schrieb:


> Ja Tino, war ´ne tolle Idee diesen Thread aufzumachen !!!
> 
> Ich hab da auch gleich eine Frage !
> Man sagt ja, daß man Holz min. 2 jahre ablagern lassen soll !
> ...


 
Die Restholzfeuchte sollte bei verwendeten Holz <20% betragen (Heizwert). Zwei Jahre dienen hier einem Richtwert ,für ein Scheitholz kann aber nicht verallgemeinert werden da hier viele Faktoren der Lagerung eine wichtige Rolle/Einfluss auf das Holz einnehmen wie z.B Holzart,Temperatur,Luftfeuchte etc. wenn man sich hier nicht sicher ist kann man dies mit Hilfe eines Holzfeuchtemessgerätes feststellen.


----------



## mig23 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> mit Hilfe eines Holzfeuchtemessgerätes feststellen.


 
Das kostet bestimmt ´n Haufen Geld !?! 
Lässt sich das nicht einfacher / anders feststellen ?


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

feuchtigkeitsmessgerät 10-20 €


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

den feuchtigkeitsmesser kann man übrigens auch anderweitig nutzen, wandfeuchte, bauholzfeuchte usw. ich konnte damit zumindest schon einigen freunden helfen, bauschäden aufzufinden und fusch zu verhindern oder zu beweisen.


----------



## mig23 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> feuchtigkeitsmessgerät 10-20 €


 
Hab grad mal gegoogled und gelesen, daß die billigen Geräte so ungenau sind, daß man genausogut die Feuchte raten könnte !


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

für unsere zwecke reichen sie meist, du willst ja wohl kein gutachten erstellen? und die abweichungen zu "profigeräten" ist eigentlich max. 1-2 %, habe ich jedenfalls bei bauüberwachungen festgestellt, hatte da ein billiggerät und eines für 280 €.


----------



## mig23 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hm... naja, mal sehen wo ich bei uns so eins bekomme ! 
Für 10 - 20 € is ja nich all zuviel für die Katz, wenn`s dann doch Schrott ist !


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

zur not mal beim 3,2,1 schauen


----------



## Tino (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!!!

Zur Not packst du deine paar Scheite,die du grad brauchst, bei 50° in deinen Backofen und nach ner Stunde oder 2,sind die Furztrocken und fertig.


----------



## Tench 01 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

|good:





Tino schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!!!
> 
> Zur Not packst du deine paar Scheite,die du grad brauchst, bei 50° in deinen Backofen und nach ner Stunde oder 2,sind die Furztrocken und fertig.


----------



## Tench 01 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

@all oder wie kaipiranja schon schrieb einfach am Ofen trocknen.Räuchern ist kein Hexenwerk und von jedem zu erlernen ich konnte schon als Kleinkind meinem Opa bei räuchern über die Schulter schauen und habe das so übernommen.Holzfeuchtemessgeräte kann man heute anwenden(gab es zu Opas Zeiten nicht)SIE DIENEN NUR EINER HILFESTELLUNG dies ist kein MUSS und auch nicht teuer. Viel wertvoller sind Erfahrungen die man selbst lernt oder überliefert bekommt.

UND NICHT ZU VERGESSEN BEIM RÄUCHERN GIB ES NIE EIN GENAUES MASS!


----------



## mig23 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Die Stadtarbeiter haben heute in meiner Straße die Bäume ausgeschnitten und ich habe mir natürlich gleich die dicken Äste gesichert ! 
Zierapfel, Kirsche und Baumhasel sind dabei rum gekommen !

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zur Baumhasel, was Geschmack und Färbung beim Räuchern angeht ?


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

ich habe diese woche gesehen, daß an einigen obstplantagen noch die entfernten altbäume rumlagen, die haben es wohl wegen des winterbeginns nicht mehr geschafft, das zeug zu entsorgen oder zu häckseln. so etwas ist auch immer eine gute holzquelle, da die intensiv bewirtschafteten gehölze alle paar jahre durch neue, kräftige pflanzen oder andere sorten ersetzt werden.


----------



## anbeisser (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Moin !

Wollte mir die Räucherspäne für Aal mittels eines AEG TH700 Tischhobel selbst herstellen.
Die Späne sind etwas grob und länglich gerollt.
Sollte ich Sie anfeuchten oder so belassen ?

Holz ist vom 60 Jahre alten Pflaumenbaum,also richtig edles Holz 

Gruß
A.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

auf keinen fall feuchtigkeit reinbringen!!!


----------



## anbeisser (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> auf keinen fall feuchtigkeit reinbringen!!!



Ok,Danke !!!

Wenn Jemand etwas davon haben möchte.
Einfach melden.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Riesenangler (20. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Kommt auch auf das Holz an welches du hast. Bloß kein Weichholz verwenden ( Kiefer , Tanne, Fichte Birke und so) . Die sind sehr Harzreich und Rußen sehr stark. Das will man ja nicht. Es soll ja Räuchern und nicht Rußen. Wenn du buche hast oder Eiche , alles kein Problem Akarzien sind auch super. Obstgehölze habe ich auch immer mal mit dazwischen genommen. Tanne kann man eigentlich auch nehmen , dann aber gut abgelagert und wenns geht nicht direkt beräuchern sondern über einen Umweg . Weil bei tannenrauch sich die Rußpartikel im Laufe eines Räucherweges absetzten sollen. Hat mit jedenfalls ein alter Hausschlächter erzählt. Ich bin zwar selber Metzger, habe aber von Tannenräuchern keinen Blassen Schimmer. wenn einer es anders weiß, um Aufklärung wird gebeten.


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

nun will ich die alte Kiste mal wieder aufreißen, sonst tut sich ja in Bezug auf´s Räuchern überhaupt nichts mehr; 

*Räucherfreaks, ihr laßt nach!!!*

Nachdem ich mir nun einen neuen Ofen zugelegt habe, wurde dieser mal ausgiebig von mir getestet (natürlich nur, um euch mal wieder mit meinen Posts zu nerven, bzw. wachzurütteln.

Hauptsächlich ging es mir darum, einige verschiedene Räucherhölzer anzuwenden und dann im direkten Vergleich für mich persönlich einmal raus zu finden, welches meinen Geschmacks- und Geruchsnerven am meisten zusagt.

Räuchert man mal mit dem Holz und später wieder mit einem anderen, hat man doch nicht so den direkten Vergleich.

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mich gestern 8 Std. an den neuen Ofen gesetzt und 4 Forellen mit 4 verschiedenen Räucherhölzern veredelt, heute dann der Geschmackstest:
Gegart wurden alle 4 Fische mit Buchenholz und da der neue, isolierte Ofen mit nur fingergroßen Holzstückchen auf Temperatur kommt, verläuft die Verbrennung weitgehends rauchfrei und die Färbung und der Rauchgeschmack kommen erst im Räuchergang. Die Fische wurden nach der Garung einzeln über einen Zeitraum von 80 min dem Rauch folgender Hölzer ausgesetzt (auf dem Foto von oben nach unten gesehen):

Fisch 1 / fein aufgespaltenes (etwa 3 mm dick) von Rot- und Weiß(Hain)buche
Fisch 2 / fein gespaltenes Erlenholz
Fisch 3 / fein gespaltenes Kirschholz
Fisch 4 / Buchensägemehl 

Bewertung für mein Empfinden:

1. / sehr rauchintensiver Geruch und Geschmack, Färbung am intensivsten
2. / Geruch und Geschmack etwas flach, Färbung auch heller
3. / Geruch und Geschmack ähnlich wie zu 1. aber eine kleine Nuance besser, Färbung ähnlich wie mit Buche, leicht heller 
4. / Geruch und Geschmack wie zu 1., aber weniger intensiv, die hellste Farbgebung

also hat für mich das Kirschholz den Sieg eingefahren, aber nur ganz knapp vor dem Buchenholz, Erle wird daher von mir bestenfalls noch als Brennholz benutzt, Räuchermehl nur noch für das Kalträuchern mit dem Sparbrand.

Hier noch der Link zu dem Ofen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3968447&postcount=280

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Siggi, das ist schon mal Spitze! Danke! Aber wie bekomme ich deine Geschmacksnerven auf meine Zunge? 
Meinen Schnaps findet der Eine super, der Andere gut und dem Anderen ist er zu stark. Erlenzapfen nehme ich z.B. sehr gerne als "Geschmacksverstärker" und Vergolder. Bei meinen Räuchergängen ohne diese Zapfen, habe ich das Empfinden, dass die Fische nicht so rauchig schmecken.


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

nun,
vielleicht sind die Zapfen rauch- und geschmacksintensiver als das Holz (ev. wegen Harzen?), ich habe das noch nicht versucht.
Mir geht es aber nicht darum, rum zu experimentieren, ich möchte nur den angenehmsten Geschmack herausfinden und den dann auch beibehalten.
Da ich eigene Forellenteiche und dementsprechend auch Abnehmer habe, kann ich die nicht ständig mit einer neuen Räuchermethode konfrontieren, denn dann kommen ganz schnell Sprüche wie:
"die haben aber nicht so geschmeckt wie beim letzten Mal".

Für den Eigenverzehr kann man ja einiges probieren, aber die Abnehmer wollen eigentlich nur den gewohnten und liebgewonnen Geschmack in ständig gleichbleibender Qualität. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ich hab heute auch mal wieder ein paar Forellen veredelt und etwas experimentiert !

die erste Ladung hab ich mit Erlenscheiten und Buchenspäne beräuchert !





und die zweite Ladung mit Kirschscheiten und Buchenspänen !





Die Kirsch/Buche-Fische sind im Geschmack etwas süßlich mit mildem Raucharoma und einer dunklen Färbung !

Die Erle/Buche-Fische sind im Geschmack herber mit kräftigem Raucharoma und schön goldig in der Färbung !




> Für den Eigenverzehr kann man ja einiges probieren, aber die Abnehmer wollen eigentlich nur den gewohnten und liebgewonnen Geschmack in ständig gleichbleibender Qualität.


 
@Siggi
Wie willst du denn den Geschmack deiner Abnehmer herausfinden ?
Wenn ich in deiner Nähe wohnen würde, würde ich mich glatt als Versuchskanickel zur Verfügung stellen !


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

mig,

ich wollte ev. Unterschiede für mich selber rausfinden, für andere experimentiere ich nicht rum, da bleibe ich bei Buche, auch aus dem Grund, weil es meistens ältere Leute sind, die das Räuchern eben mit Buche aus der früheren Heimat kennen und mögen.

Noch eins mig, hör auf mich und nimm mal zur Raucherzeugung statt der Buchenspäne fein gespaltenes Buchenholz (2-3 mm dick) ohne Rinde; Zuluft ganz zu, Abluft ganz auf.
Die Temperatur ist mit ca. 55 Grag höher als bei Mehl, der Rauch ist intensiver und durchdringt den Fisch anscheinend stärker. Schmeckt mir wesentlich besser als mit Mehl.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

@Siggi
Ich hab seit kurzem einen Badeofenuntersatz unter meinen Selbstbauofen zum schüren ! Der hat trotz geschlossener Luftklappe immer noch so viel Zug, daß mir die Scheite wieder anbrennen ! Darum decke ich die Scheite mit Buchenmehl ab, dann funktioniert´s ! Ich muß mir was überlegen um die Luftklappe besser abzudichten, dann kann ich auch wieder nur mit Scheiten räuchern !
Wenn du dich erinnerst, du hast den Tip mit den Scheitholz von mir !  
guggst du hier, Post 10-13 ->http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3687812#post3687812


----------



## sprogoe (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

richtig mig,
ich hatte es schon vergessen, aber jetzt habe ich es wieder vor Augen.
Ja, ich bin froh, daß ich das damals doch probiert habe und finde es auch einfach besser.
Ich kenne das mit dem Badeofenuntersatz, diese Drehscheibe riegelt nie dicht ab, bei meinem Ofen schiebe ich die Schublade ganz rein und es gibt keinen Zug mehr, lasse ich sie auch nur ein paar Millimeter offen, fangen die Scheite auch Feuer und es gibt keinen Rauch mehr.
Vielleicht baust Du Dir eine neue Drehscheibe, die dichter anliegt. Meistens liegt es aber an der alten Schraube, alles schon ausgeleiert und nachspannen geht meist nicht, wegen Festrostung.

Dann viel Erfolg und schönen Sonntag wünscht Siggi


----------



## mig23 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Am Alter der Schraube kann´s nicht liegen, der Untersatz ist nagelneu ! Hab ich für 20€ von ´nem Kumpel, der ihn bei einer Geschäftsauflösung abgestaubt hat !  
Ich werde mal versuchen aus Keramikwolle eine Dichtung hinten an die Scheibe zu kleben !


----------



## sprogoe (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

ich hole diesen trööt noch mal aus der Versenkung, um einige Räucherfreaks (wie ich ja auch einer bin), vor eventuellen Enttäuschungen zu bewahren.

Ich verwende zur Raucherzeugung ja kein Räuchermehl, sondern fein gespaltenes Holz.
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen erst wieder einige Körbe voll aufgespalten.
Um mir diese, für Rentner viel zu harte Arbeit|supergri zu ersparen, habe ich versuchsweise mal bei einem Verkäufer auf 123 seine von ihm in den höchsten Tönen gelobten Räucherhackschnitzel bestellt, preist er als "Hochqualitative Premiumspäne" an. 
Da alle seine Käufer dafür eine positive Bewertung abgaben; bis auf einen, der sie als muffig bezeichnete; glaubte ich mir sicher zu sein, gute Ware zu bekommen.
Das Zeug, was dann bei mir ankam sah zum einen schon mal so dunkel aus, wie auf dem oberen Foto im ebay Angebot und es stank echt muffig und nach Schimmelpilz, obwohl es absolut trocken war.

Habe den Verkäufer dann angeschrieben und ihm deutlich gemacht, daß ich so einen Dreck höchsten in die Blumenbeete streue, aber keineswegs in meinen Räucherofen und habe auf Wiederruf bestanden,
Komentarlos kam das Geld zurück auf mein PayPal-Konto und er verlangte auch keine Rücksendung (so einen Aufwand ist der Mist auch gar nicht wert).

Also Leute, ich kann nur raten, Finger weg von dem Zeug:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221249882248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

|kopfkrat Und er garantiert auch noch gleichbleibende Qualität ! |muahah:


----------



## Tino (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Danke Siggi für den Hinweis.

Ich kaufe grundsätzlich und alles was ich brauche hier:


http://www.fisch-bestellen.de/Raeucherholz-Raeucherspaene/Raeucherholz

1A Premiumbishintengegen Holz.

Absolute Spitzenware!!!


----------



## holly08 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

moinsens,#h
also ich hol immer hier, und bin sehr zufrieden! :m
http://stores.ebay.de/AG-heute-Shop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## sundangler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

So mein Lachsschinken hängt seit gestern bei traumhaften 73% Luftfeuchte zum durchbrennen im Schuppen. Wochenende wird endlich mal wieder kaltgeräuchert.


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

@Tino, @holly08,
beide Lieferanten kenne ich, wobei der von holly08 verlinkte meines Erachtens sehr günstig ist.
Mir ging es ja aber nicht um Brennholz, davon habe ich noch genug, sondern Häcksel oder ähnliches, anstelle Räuchermehl.
Werde ich wohl doch weiterhin selber spalten.
Sieht dann so aus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3713590&postcount=137
Danke aber an euch beide für den Link.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Räucherelite:

Lässt sich das Holz von Profagus zum anheizen verwenden?http://www.holzkohle.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=339&Itemid=196

Ich wollte Morgen spontan einen Schwung Forellen räuchern und habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein Holzvorrat aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## orgel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte es nicht geeignet sein? Wenn es wirklich reines Buchenholz ist, kein Problem...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hat jemand von euch schon mit dem Hickory Holz geräuchert?
Mich würde interessieren welche Erfahrungen ihr bzgl. Farbe und Geschmack gemacht habt !
http://www.bbqhaus.de/weber-wood-chunks-hickory-oder-mesquite.html/
Ich habe mir das Holz von Weber gekauft und wollte es mal ausprobieren. 

Meine Ladung Buchenholz von Fisch bestellen.de wird wahrscheinlich erst am Mittwoch eintreffen...


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

mal ´nen Tip von mir; wer richtig gutes, sauberes und vor allem rindenfreies Buchenholz braucht, zudem noch zu einem absolut fairen Preis, sollte hier bestellen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/171301598482?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

habe Freitag einen Karton bestellt, der heute schon ankam. ich bin begeistert.
(es muß natürlich noch kleiner aufgespalten werden).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde mir gleich mal ein Kartönchen bestellen. Schaut ja ganz gut aus . Bei Fisch.bestellen.de habe ich auch immer gutes Holz bekommen. Leider habe ich heute erfahren , dass sich der Aufwand in Verbindung mit den Einnahmen nicht rentiert und das Handgehackte Buchenholz zukünftig nicht angeboten wird.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

H

@sprogoe
Ich habe gerade deinen Tip angenommen und Das Holz bestellt.
Das Ganze für nur 3,90 € Versand #6#6


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

das meine ich ja, ich könnte dort hinfahren und das Holz selber holen, der Händler ist nur 25 km entfernt, aber Hin- und Rückfahrt sind auch mal eben 6.- € Sprit.
Das Holz platzt beim Spalten ganz leicht auseinander, ein Zeichen, daß es schön trocken ist und was ganz wichtig ist, es riecht wirklich nur nach Holz und nicht nach Muff oder Schimmelpilzen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Ich habe heute meine Lieferung Holz vom o.g. Anbieter erhalten. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Top Ware !


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

In Anlehnung an diesen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4264920&postcount=1616

Allen Räucherfreaks, die immer noch nach traditioneller Art ihre Räucherprodukte; nach guter, alter Väter Sitte; ausschließlich mit Holz sowohl garen, als auch räuchern, wünsche ich alles gute im neuen Jahr und weiterhin beste und ehrliche Räucherprodukte.

(Denen, die andere Dinge verwenden, wünsche ich natürlich auch alles Gute und zumindest Zufriedenheit mit ihren Ergebnissen).

Geht doch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Auch von mir ´nen guten Rutsch !


----------



## Keu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hey zusammen, vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Tipps.
Ich habe vor in Kürze auch zum ersten Mal kaltzuräuchern und werde wohl beim ersten Mal mein Buchenmehl, welches ich beim Heißräuchern verwendet habe, nehmen. Dieses ist sehr fein, dürfte doch ok sein, oder? Dann möchte ich im Keller kalträuchern. Ist das ok? oder ist die Rauchentwicklung sehr stark? Im Heizungskeller ist eine Stahltür vorhanden und das Fenster könnte offen bleiben. Dann dürfte in diesem Kellerraum so ein Temp. von ca. 10 Grad sein. Ist das i.O.?
Vielen Dank schonmal.
Viele Grüße
Markus Keuser
Ach ja: An alle noch ein frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## mig23 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Verstehe ich das richtig ? Du willst einfach in einem Kellerraum räuchern ? |bigeyes
Du kannst doch nich einfach in einem Kellerraum fleisch aufhängen und drunter ein Feuer schüren !?! 
Das wird so nicht funktionieren !
Im Notfall kannst du mit einem Pappkarton im Garten dein Zeug räuchern !


----------



## kaipiranja (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Keu schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich im Keller kalträuchern. Ist das ok? oder ist die Rauchentwicklung sehr stark? Im Heizungskeller ist eine Stahltür vorhanden und das Fenster könnte offen bleiben. Dann dürfte in diesem Kellerraum so ein Temp. von ca. 10 Grad sein. Ist das i.O.?



Es war früher zwar nicht unüblich im Haus zu räuchern (Rauchkammer, Rauchboden) heutzutage wirst du aber, wenn was passiert, bei deiner Versicherung in Erklärungsnöte kommen...

...obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich den Gedanken, eine Rauchkammer im Haus zu haben, recht interessant finde :O)


Gruß, KAi


----------



## wowa777 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Wie sieht es denn aus mit Fichtenholz bzw Spänen/ Sägemehl, kann man damit räuchern


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus mit Fichtenholz bzw Spänen/ Sägemehl, kann man damit räuchern



Kann man schon, sollte man aber nicht.#h


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Kann man - man muss nur wissen, was und wofür  Mit harzreichem Kiefernholz wird "Schwarzgeräuchertes" (Schinken, Speck, Bauch) hergestellt. Für Fisch ist es nicht geeignet.


----------



## wowa777 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Franky schrieb:


> Kann man - man muss nur wissen, was und wofür  Mit harzreichem Kiefernholz wird "Schwarzgeräuchertes" (Schinken, Speck, Bauch) hergestellt. Für Fisch ist es nicht geeignet.




Ich hab nen sack voll Sägemehl (Fichte) bekommen, bestimmt um die 40kg....
Hast du da ggf nen Rezept oder ne Anleitung was man damit tollen räuchern kann ? Und was ich dazu noch brauche?


----------



## Relgna (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Nicht nur gute Rezepte sondern auch viel Fisch oder Fleisch braucht man bei 40KG Räuchermehl


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen sack voll Sägemehl (Fichte) bekommen, bestimmt um die 40kg....
> Hast du da ggf nen Rezept oder ne Anleitung was man damit tollen räuchern kann ? Und was ich dazu noch brauche?



Ich fürchte, dass Du damit nicht viel machen kannst. Ich habe da leider nur theoretische Kenntnisse und einem Räuchermeister in Kärnten zugesehen. Der gute Mann hat kein Mehl sondern nur Scheite und Stücke gehabt - und er hatte betont, nur Kiefer zu nehmen. #c Die hat er mit seinem Sohn immer selbst holen dürfen, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass er dafür die Stümpfe der geschlagenen Bäume irgendwie ausgebuddelt hat, weil das Holz besonders harzreich sei.
Zum Kalträuchern hatte er auch ein ca. 3 m langes Rohr mit externer Befeuerung gehabt und definitiv kein Sägemehl genommen!
Was sagt denn Tante Guhgel dazu? ;+


----------



## Tino (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Mehl mit Sparbrand abglimmen lassen, wenns nicht zu fein ist.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen sack voll Sägemehl (Fichte) bekommen, bestimmt um die 40kg....



Die erste Frage die ich mir stellen würde, wie wurde das Mehl "geschnitten". Wenn nicht 100% ölfrei geschnitten, würde ich die Finger davn lassen.


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Tino schrieb:


> Mehl mit Sparbrand abglimmen lassen, wenns nicht zu fein ist.



Das würde funktionieren, klar - aber bekommt man so auch das "gewünschte" Ergebnis!?
Vor allem - siehe über mir...


----------



## wowa777 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Die erste Frage die ich mir stellen würde, wie wurde das Mehl "geschnitten". Wenn nicht 100% ölfrei geschnitten, würde ich die Finger davn lassen.




Ja wurde ölfrei geschnitten.
Ich muss mal damit rum probieren bis ichs raus habe.... Irgendwas wird man damit doch anfangen können.
Ansonsten verschenke ich es an jemanden mit Nagetieren oder an nen bauern mit Gänsen / Hühnern, die werden sich auch darüber freuen


----------



## mig23 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Zum Schwarzräuchern nimmt man Tannenholz !
Das man mit Fichte Räuchern kann hab ich noch nie gehört !
Verteil es auf dem Gemüsebeet und steche es unter, so hast du auch was davon !


----------



## Maxthecat (28. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Nee ,zum Fische räuchern sind Nadelhölzer eher nicht geeignet wegen dem Harz im Holz wird das bitter . Gehört habe ich das man mal ne kleinen Zweig davon mit auf die Glut gelegt hat ,mehr aber auch nicht . Alles wohl Geschmacksache und jeder hat sein eigenes Rezept beim Räuchern .

Wie es beim Fleisch damit aussieht weiß ich nicht , jedenfalls Schinken und Wurst wurden in der Schlachterei auch nur mit Buchenholz /Spänen geräuchert !
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KölnerAngler (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine generelle Frage zum Räucherholz:
Ich bin Besitzer einer vertikal Smokers ( El Fuego "Orenda") so wie einen Aktiva Räucherofen.

Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedenste Infos über Holz gesammelt.
Dabei stach heraus, dass am besten auf Nadelhölzer verzichtet werden soll wg. des Harzes und dass  ansonsten gernerell jedes Holz genommen werden kann, vorausgesetzt, es ist gut getrocknet und Rindenfrei. Ist das so richtig oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Vielen Dank im vorraus !

Grüße
KölnerAngler


----------



## Ladi74 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Hallo Kölner,
auf Birke und son Kram würde ich auch verzichten, das teert.
Eiche geht wohl auch nicht. Mir hat mal jemand erzählt, die macht sauer. Was mir plausibel erscheint, wg. der Gerbsäure.
Auf alle Fälle, würde ich Harthölzer nehmen.

Die Amis hauen doch sämtliche Sorten Obsthölzer in den Smoker...
Versuch macht klug!
Am Besten mal mit ein paar TK-Forellen probieren, da fällt das wegschmeißen nicht so schwer, wenns nicht schmeckt.

Ich bleibe lieber bei Buche mit ein paar Wacholderbeeren, ist zwar Old-School, schmeckt mir aber am Besten.

Auf deine Ergebnisse mit verschiedenen Hölzern sind bestimmt viele gespannt!


----------



## lures (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Für Forellen ist Erle das ultimative Räucherholz und an zweiter Stelle kommt bei mir die Buche als universelles Räuchermittel. Als Zusätze haben sich getrocknete Wacholdernadeln oder Rosmarin bewährt. Nicht zu viel von den Beigaben, denn weniger ist oftmals mehr.


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Erstmal vielen Dank!


----------



## mig23 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Den besten Geschmack im Soker und auch beim Räuchern hab ich bis jetzt mit Kirschholz erzielt !


----------



## sprogoe (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



mig23 schrieb:


> Den besten Geschmack im Soker und auch beim Räuchern hab ich bis jetzt mit Kirschholz erzielt !





#6, yes mig.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Saka (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Bei uns haben wir einen Wald wo viele alte große Buchen stehn.
Da sammeln wir wenn es trocken ist das unten liegende Knüppelholz. 2-3 Sack reichen dann eine ganze weile. Muß dann aber auch trocken gelagert werden.
So ist das ein sehr gutes Räucherholz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

moin, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Holz der Weissbuche ( Carpinus betulus) und der Rotbuche ( Fagus ) ? Wir müssen demnächst welche fällen....|kopfkrat Und da wir die eeh häckseln hätte ich dann Späne.


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

https://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/weissbuche-hainbuche-zum-raeuchern.148109/


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

Weiss- oder Hainbuche ist keine Buche, sondern gehört zu den Birken. Als Allergiker gegen diese Familie ist das schon "blöd", wenn in Deiner Nachbarschaft eine "tolle" Hainbuchenhecke steht... 
Das Holz an sich ist eines der schwersten mit, knallhart und sollte zumindest rein technisch gesehen zum Räuchern funktionieren - nur den typischen Buchenholzgeschmack darfste nicht erwarten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*

moin, na dann werd ich mal was zum probieren an die Seite legen:m


----------



## kaipiranja (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Räucherholz-Trööt*



Franky schrieb:


> Weiss- oder Hainbuche ist keine Buche, sondern gehört zu den Birken. Als Allergiker gegen diese Familie ist das schon "blöd", wenn in Deiner Nachbarschaft eine "tolle" Hainbuchenhecke steht...
> Das Holz an sich ist eines der schwersten mit, knallhart und sollte zumindest rein technisch gesehen zum Räuchern funktionieren - nur den typischen Buchenholzgeschmack darfste nicht erwarten!




...interessant, wußte ich auch nicht. Beim näheren Betrachten gibts aber deutliche Ähnlichkeiten bei Blatt und Fruchtständen...Erle gehört übrigends auch dazu.


----------



## sprogoe (17. März 2019)

Ich reiße die alte "Kiste" noch mal auf, damit das Lieblingsthema Räuchern einiger User nicht ganz im Nirgendwo verschwindet.
Auf youtube sieht man ein Video, in dem der "Räuchermeister" erklärt, wie er mit von ihm so bezeichnetem "Morschholz / Buche" heizt und räuchert.
So ab Minute 5:30 etwa sieht man sein Holz.
Dazu kann ich sagen, daß ich vor rund 25 Jahren ähnlich verfahren bin, allerdings hatte ich eine uralte Buche in der Nähe, an der im unteren Bereich immer wieder mal abgestorbene Äste am Stamm waren und manchmal auch auf dem Boden lagen. Die am Boden liegenden, trocknen und Schimmelfreien Äste (bei denen durch das langsame Eintrocknen als sie noch am Stamm hingen , die Rinde bereits abgefallen war) nahm ich mit und die noch am Stamm hängenden wurden mit einem an einem Seil befindlichen Bootsanker überworfen und mit einem kräftigen Ruck zum Waldboden befördert. Dieses Holz war im Gegensatz zu dem im Video gezeigten (welches ich eher als "Modderholz" bezeichnen würde) noch schön fest und sah auch ansprechend aus.Dieses Holz brannte auch sehr gut und sauber und ich konnte damit auch immer sehr gute Ergebnisse  erzielen.
Im Übrigen finde ich die Fische im Video nicht ausreichend gegart, da die Bauchlappen nicht richtig gespreizt sind und die Färbung nach dem Räuchern finde ich ziemlich blaß.
Was meint Ihr, schaut Euch das Video mal an, hier der Link zum Video:


----------



## Kauli11 (17. März 2019)

Da hast du recht Siggi. Die sind nicht optimal geräuchert. Wie du schon sagtest, sind die Bauchlappen nicht schön gespreizt und die Färbung lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## sprogoe (17. März 2019)

Aber vielleicht mit ´nem leckeren "Morschholzgeschmack?"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. März 2019)

Ja wären mir auch viel zu hell und auch vermutlich nicht genug gegart. warum sol das Thermometer solche Abweichungen haben, wenn es genug Zeit hat die Trägheit zu überwinden?

Das es Abweichungen gibt, ok, aber doch nicht um fast den halben Wert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht mit ´nem leckeren "Morschholzgeschmack?"



Mit Pilznote


----------



## sprogoe (17. März 2019)

Ist schon was dran, die Thermometer sind ja eigentlich aus dem Heizungsbereich und scheinen im Räucherofen falsch anzuzeigen, da sie nicht von heißem Wasser umspült werden. Ich habe einige dieser Thermometer durch gleichzeitigem Einsatz eines Digitalen verglichen und fast alle zeigten 30 Grad zu wenig an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. März 2019)

Gerade bei einem isolierten Ofen hätte ich weniger Abweichungen erwartet.


----------



## sprogoe (17. März 2019)

Da könntest Du recht haben, ich habe ja nur bei einwandigen Öfen getestet.


----------



## Gerd II (17. März 2019)

Ich kann über die Genauigkeit meines Thermometers nicht klagen.
Da ich ziemlich konstant bei 70/75 Grad räuchere, tritt nach einiger Zeit etwas Eiweiß aus , also muß der Ofen über 67 Grad liegen.
Mein Thermometer hat auch einen extrem langen Fühler, so das die Temperatur nicht in Nähe der Tür gemessen wird, sondern weiter im Innenraum .


Gruß Gerd


----------



## yukonjack (17. März 2019)

Ich habe 2 Thermometer, jeweils eins an jedem Arm und die Dinger funktionieren immer.


----------

